# Sailor at 18 weeks



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello and welcome. What does he weigh? The guide line talked about here is 10 lbs per month. I guessed my Elsa was about 10-12 lbs at 10 weeks when we got her, the vet's scale was broken at 13 weeks and finally weighed her at 16 weeks, and she was 35.8 lbs. At 18 weeks she is 40.4 lbs. If you look in the October 2015 threads, you will see a lot of size range in our puppies.


----------



## karthik (Mar 15, 2009)

He weighs 31 pounds at 17 weeks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy


----------



## karthik (Mar 15, 2009)

@ Carolina Mom - Thanks ?


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks great a 4.5 months (IMHO)


----------

